# Film got stuck in camera!!



## Photos by-tracy lynn (Dec 14, 2010)

I am just starting out in photography and one of my friends thinks that means I know everything about photography!! HOWEVER, she said she took about 14 shots on a 24 exposure 35mm film. It has gotten stuck in her camera and she went into a dark closet at home, got the film out and only half of it forced back into the film container. She wanted me to tell her where she could get it processed. I have no idea!!! If anyone could help me help her, that would be great!!!


----------



## ann (Dec 14, 2010)

any local one hour shop or camera store should be able to take care of that for her.


----------



## KVRNut (Dec 14, 2010)

Hopefully your friend can re-roll the film back into the cassette instead of stuffing it back in.


----------



## Lumixx (Dec 16, 2010)

Try to get it back in cassette. If not roll it up and use a black plastic cassette canister to put it in. Seal it up and label it really well to stop anyone opening it. Send it anywhere. I use Transpacolor have done for years.  Transpacolor: Homepage


----------



## courtneywalsh (Dec 20, 2010)

If I've been in this situation, I would like to return, and how it developed. If you had a lens cover, you can rewind, put a cork, download the movie again and shoot off a few, say 17-18 frames, and more. However, if you do, you're probably better off getting it developed.


----------

